# Laptop Schraube defekt



## emmure (27. Februar 2020)

Abend,

hab ein kleines Problem.
An einem Laptop am Gehäuse Hinten ( die Klappe zur Festplatte ect. ) war die Schraube durchgedreht. Also wurde ein Schraubenausdreher geholt.
Nun, damit ging es ebenfalls nicht.

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit die Schraube zu entfernen ohne das Gehäuse hinten rauszubrechen?

MfG und hoffentlich hat jemand eine Lösung..
Probiere schon zwei Wochen rum


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (27. Februar 2020)

Mit Bohrmaschine und geeigneter Bohrerdicke (ca. 5mm) den Schraubenkopf zerstören, also den Schraubenkopf wegbohren,
Kann man zuvor an einem Stück Holz wo man eine ähnliche Schraube eindreht antesten.
Das Schraubenloch der Festplattenklappe hat im Normalfall eine Dicke von 2-3 Millimeter.
Wenn der Schraubenkopf weggebohrt wurde bleibt mindestens der Rest des Schraubengewindes überstehen und diesen kann man mit einer Spitzzange greifen, rausdrehen und nachher mit einer neuen geeigneten Schraube versehen.


----------



## emmure (27. Februar 2020)

gekipptes-Bit schrieb:


> Mit Bohrmaschine und geeigneter Bohrerdicke (ca. 5mm) den Schraubenkopf zerstören, also den Schraubenkopf wegbohren,
> Kann man zuvor an einem Stück Holz wo man eine ähnliche Schraube eindreht antesten.
> Das Schraubenloch der Festplattenklappe hat im Normalfall eine Dicke von 2-3 Millimeter.
> Wenn der Schraubenkopf weggebohrt wurde bleibt mindestens der Rest des Schraubengewindes überstehen und diesen kann man mit einer Spitzzange greifen, rausdrehen und nachher mit einer neuen geeigneten Schraube versehen.



Ah ich glaube ich hab es falsch verstanden. Die Festplatte ist noch im Gehäuse. Die Schraube ist im Laptopgehäuse, die muss raus, damit ich an die Komponenten rankomme.
Mit einem Akkubohrer oder wirklich direkt eine Bohrmaschine? Kp, ob ich da mit einer Spitzzange rankomme.
Bei Bedarf, kann ich ja ein Bild posten.


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (27. Februar 2020)

Ja es geht auch eine Akkubohrmaschine, am besten natürlich mit Drehzahlregulierung und niedrige Umdrehungen bzw. guter Bohrer.
Der Laptopdeckel hat ja eine gewisse Dicke und diese Dicke wird auch in Schraubenaufnahmen vorhanden sein.
Würde aber nur kurz immer bohren wegen Überhitzung und immer mit der Taschenlampe überprüfen wie weit man schon gebohrt hat.
So 20-40 Ansätze zum vorsichtigen bohren braucht man schon, man will ja nichts kaputtmachen.
Ich denke das ist eine schnelle und einfache Lösung die man ja wie zuvor beschrieben an einer Schraube in ein Stück Holz eingedreht austesten kann.
Kombizange, passende Rohrzange oder ähnliches gehen natürlich auch.


----------



## emmure (27. Februar 2020)

gekipptes-Bit schrieb:


> Ja es geht auch eine Akkubohrmaschine, am besten natürlich mit Drehzahlregulierung und niedrige Umdrehungen bzw. guter Bohrer.
> Der Laptopdeckel hat ja eine gewisse Dicke und diese Dicke wird auch in Schraubenaufnahmen vorhanden sein.
> Würde aber nur kurz immer bohren wegen Überhitzung und immer mit der Taschenlampe überprüfen wie weit man schon gebohrt hat.
> So 20-40 Ansätze zum vorsichtigen bohren braucht man schon, man will ja nichts kaputtmachen.
> ...



Im Anhang sind nochmal paar Bilder.

Also Quasi den Kopf solange "bebohren", bis nur noch das Gewinde übrig ist?


----------



## Bandicoot (27. Februar 2020)

Wenn der Schraubenschlitz rund ist und der Schraubenzieher nicht greift leg ein Gummiband darauf und steck den Schraubenzieher in den Gummi und den Schraubenschlitz. Dann sollte es mit etwas druck gehn das die Schraube sich doch löst.

Ist das Gewinde überdreht nimm ein dünnen Schlitz-Schraubenzieher und hebel die HDD Abdeckung damit hoch, wärend du versuchst die schraube rauszudrehen.

Ausbohren wäre die letzte Lösung wenn nichts geht.

Ansonsten gibt es sowas, kostet aber bissel was. 
Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fuer: Schraubenausdreher MICRO fuer beschaedigte Mini-Schrauben von Boa


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (27. Februar 2020)

emmure schrieb:


> Also Quasi den Kopf solange "bebohren", bis nur noch das Gewinde übrig ist?



...richtig. Wobei bei diesem Schraubenkopf, wenn ein kleinerer Durchmesser beim Bohrer, eine Art Unterlegscheibe übrigbleibt von der durchbohrten Senkkopfschraube wie auf den Bildern.


----------



## bexxx (28. Februar 2020)

Was ich vor dem ausbohren noch probieren würde ist:

Besorg dir einen kleinen Torx-Bit der etwas großer ist, als die Kreuz Aufnahme deiner Schraube.
Der Kern des Torx-Bits sollte kleiner als das "Loch" sein, die Zacken nur ganz leicht größer.
Mit etwas *sanfter* Gewalt den Bit in den Schraubenkopf klopfen  (nicht übertreiben)
und dann unter starkem Anpressdruck versuchen auszuschrauben.

Vorher würde ich aber auch Bandicoots Variante versuchen!!

Ausbohren wie von gekipptes-Bit ist dann die letze Möglichkeit.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Februar 2020)

Nimm 2-Komponentenkleber und klebe auf die Schraube einen Abstandshalter für Mainboards verkehrt herum (Gewinde nach oben).
Nach Aushärtung kann man die Schraube dann mit einem Maulschlüssel am Abstandshalter herausdrehen.

Du mußt sehr exakt arbeiten (keinen Klebstoff verkleckern) und die Aushärtezeit einhalten.
Alles andere als 2- Komponentenkleber wird nicht fest genug.


----------



## bexxx (28. Februar 2020)

Sehr gute Idee von wuselsurfer
!!


Edit:
Kratz vorher die glatte Oberfläche des Schraubenkopfes noch etwas auf (evtl
Schmirgelpapier oder mit einer Cuttermesser Klinge).
Dann kann sich der Kleber besser mit dem Kopf verbinden.
Das Aushärten und die Festigkeit kann mit erhöhter Temperatur beschleunigt werden.


Im Ofen bei 50-70 Grad nach Anleitung "backen", mit Akku würde ich nicht über 50 Grad gehen, ohne darfs auch etwas mehr sein)


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (20. März 2020)

Ist das Schraubenproblem schon gelöst?


----------



## emmure (10. April 2020)

gekipptes-Bit schrieb:


> Ist das Schraubenproblem schon gelöst?



Total vergessen den Thread zu updaten.

@all

Habe viel versucht, aber im Endeffekt habe ich mit einem Schlagbohrer ( mit Schlag ) die Schraube ausgebohrt ( eventuell etwas die Abdeckung beschädigt ), aber passt schon.
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

